# Mordian Iron Guard Colour Scheme



## Lord Solar Macharius (Oct 5, 2010)

It has occurred to me that my traditional paint scheme for the Mordian Iron Guard (Mordian Blue base, Regal and Ultramarine Blue layers) does not produce the most pleasing results. What would you recommend when painting Mordians? Should I just go for the Blue scheme on the Citadel Painting Guide?


----------



## Lord_Murdock (Jul 16, 2008)

I didn't really like that default colour scheme either, so I changed mine up a little. I painted their jackets in midnight blue highlighted with ultramarines blue, their pants/hats/gloves (yes, I gave them gloves) in shadow grey with skull white drybrushed over it to give it some depth. Their guns are black, as are their boots, and their buttons are brazen brass.

Unfortunately, this scheme is a little dated now since not only have the names all changed, but two of the colours (midnight blue and brazen brass) are no longer made at all. Still, it gives them a neat "navy dress uniform" sort of look.

If you want to see for yourself, I have a project log full of them. Might give you a few ideas. :victory:


----------

